
WebVR Google Experiments:  Inside Music - sidcool
https://experiments.withgoogle.com/webvr/inside-music/view/
======
sidcool
Video: [https://experiments.withgoogle.com/webvr/inside-
music/view/](https://experiments.withgoogle.com/webvr/inside-music/view/)

Code: [https://github.com/googlecreativelab/inside-
music](https://github.com/googlecreativelab/inside-music)

